# Tractor salvage yard ?



## Lovmytractor

I'm new to this site and for the life of me I can't seem to find where to ask questions. So I'll ask here and hope one of you can lead me in the right direction.
I have a Long 2610 tractor that someone decided to stick a rag in the fuel tank and burn it. The motor and trans is fine but i need every thing from the steering wheel forward. What i need is a donor tractor. anyone know of smowhere i can find this in the south east US? Thanks


----------



## Thomas

Whew that could be toughy.
Web search,aftermarket,visit local tractor dealers leave your name for others,farm/eqiupment auctions.

Wishing the best in your quest.


----------



## Country Boy

You could try www.tractorpartsasap.com. They are a salvage company in my area that has 5 yards and ships parts nationwide. There are probably similar operations in your area, you could look online or in your local yellowpages.


----------

